# Backupsy - Netherlands Location is UP! - 250GB for $7/month



## serverian (Jun 26, 2013)

*Order your new Netherlands Backupsy TODAY!*

 

Visit our website and read our FAQ: https://backupsy.com

 

*Disclaimer: Our Netherlands products are not limited to be used as backup. You can use these as regular VPS except torrents, TOR, game servers. Note that these VPSes are not backed up. For redundancy we recommend you to get 2 x Backupsy in different locations and mirror them.*

 

250GB VPS for $7/month:



```
KVM Virtualization
1 vCPU (Intel Xeon X5650, Fair share)
512 MB Memory
250GB RAID 50 Storage Space (HP P410 Controller with cache memory and BBU with enterprise hard drives)
1000GB Traffic Limit
1Gbps Uplink
1 IPv4
```

*Order Here:* https://backupsy.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=19&promocode=DUTCHCRISIS

 

*For bigger storage please contact us for good deals.*

 

If you want to try it before you buy, feel free to PM me. We are also offering a 7 day no questions asked money back guarantee.

 

We utilize our custom control panel that has ability to install popular Linux distributions (Debian, Ubuntu, CentOS) automatically by scripting (Kickstart, Preseed). (You can however, install them manually by using our out of band Java based console)

 

We are also offering ISO mounts for popular storage management operating systems such as FreeNAS, Openfiler, Openmediavault and Turnkey Linux Fileserver. For additional ISO files, please contact us by simply opening a ticket and we will add them for free.

 

You can view our control panel screenshot here:

 







 

Location: Naaldwijk, Netherlands

Test IP: 192.71.151.4

Test File: http://192.71.151.4/100MB.test

 

Our TOS is linked here: https://backupsy.com/tos.html


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow! Four locations, great work! This is getting to be a very popular service, and with good reason. How old is Backupsy, BTW? It sure seems you've grown _fast_. Also, any plans for IPv6 at any of your locations? I know it's KVM so I can tunnel, but if you've got native in the works that's even better. Finally, if you don't mind my asking, why can this service be used for "regular" hosting, and services at other locations can't be?


----------



## wdq (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow, another location already. I can't wait to see what locations are next. Maybe a US west coast one?


----------



## serverian (Jun 26, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Wow! Four locations, great work! This is getting to be a very popular service, and with good reason. How old is Backupsy, BTW? It sure seems you've grown _fast_. Also, any plans for IPv6 at any of your locations? I know it's KVM so I can tunnel, but if you've got native in the works that's even better. Finally, if you don't mind my asking, why can this service be used for "regular" hosting, and services at other locations can't be?


Backupsy is 2 months old now. I need to code some stuff before offering IPv6 and I feel lazy these days  But will do in the next week. This node has dual X5650 CPUs which would allow the regular CPU intensive applications.


----------



## serverian (Jun 26, 2013)

wdq said:


> Wow, another location already. I can't wait to see what locations are next. Maybe a US west coast one?


Yeah, next location will be Los Angeles. We are working on it already!


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2013)

4 locations in 2 months?

The service has to be growing in a big way.  Keep it going!


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 26, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> 4 locations in 2 months?
> 
> The service has to be growing in a big way.  Keep it going!


Yeah, exactly. And from the looks of it it might well be 5 locations in 3 months. LA sounds good. Also, I'm glad to hear IPv6 is in the plans. Which of your locations support it in the hardware/network? In other words, which of your locations are _only_ waiting on you finishing up some software to get IPv6 online? I know Buffalo needs more than software  <_< but AFAIK Dallas, Lombard, and the Netherlands should have everything else in place.


----------



## serverian (Jun 26, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Yeah, exactly. And from the looks of it it might well be 5 locations in 3 months. LA sounds good. Also, I'm glad to hear IPv6 is in the plans. Which of your locations support it in the hardware/network? In other words, which of your locations are only waiting on you finishing up some software to get IPv6 online? I know Buffalo needs more than software  but AFAIK Dallas, Lombard, and the Netherlands should have everything else in place.


 

Well, Buffalo and Dallas have it but they are not offering, yet. NL and Lombard has it so they are waiting for me to code it!


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 26, 2013)

Now that is not a bad deal - your own IP's?


----------



## serverian (Jun 26, 2013)

Reece said:


> Now that is not a bad deal - your own IP's?


Rented from a broker.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 26, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> If you don't mind my asking, why can this service be used for "regular" hosting, and services at other locations can't be?


Still hoping you can shed some light on this.

*500th post.*


----------



## Damian (Jun 26, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Still hoping you can shed some light on this.
> 
> *500th post.*


I would imagine that it's to effect quality. There's a massive pile of other hosts offering 'regular' service in his locations, but no hosts offering storage-only (except for Buffalo). Better to do one thing really well than be mediocre at everything.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jun 26, 2013)

*@serverian*, Congrats on the progress you have made.  You seem to have come far, in a very quick time and nothing but rave reviews about your service and product, that I have seen so far.

_*On a side note:*  If you could do me a favor and check your messages here on vpsBoard when you get a chance, I would appreciate it (sent you a message over a week ago)._

Cheers!


----------



## serverian (Jun 27, 2013)

TheLinuxBug said:


> *@serverian*, Congrats on the progress you have made.  You seem to have come far, in a very quick time and nothing but rave reviews about your service and product, that I have seen so far.
> 
> _*On a side note:*  If you could do me a favor and check your messages here on vpsBoard when you get a chance, I would appreciate it (sent you a message over a week ago)._
> 
> Cheers!


Sorry, I've missed this somehow, I've replied it.


----------



## tdc-adm (Jun 28, 2013)

serverian said:


> Yeah, next location will be Los Angeles. We are working on it already!


 
LA for Backupsy or Cloudive?


----------



## serverian (Jun 29, 2013)

tdc-adm said:


> LA for Backupsy or Cloudive?


Backupsy!


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 29, 2013)

When you get LA I'll get one there!


----------

